# my 9250 bios



## Solaris17 (Sep 22, 2005)

y cant i dump my 9250 bios?


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 22, 2005)

It only works on newer cards. I saw W1zzard mention it once. Like its only on 9800's or some card and newer (don't quote me  ). I am not sure though on what the oldest card that it will work on. But I am sure about it not working with older cards.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2005)

well their must be a way to rip it out so i can add it to the list


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 25, 2005)

Save it with a flashrom.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2005)

? eh?


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 25, 2005)

Get a flashrom, like this one. And then put it on a bootable floppy and the start your computer up with the floppy in the drive. Then type this when it boots to the floppy, "flashrom -s 0 oldbios.bin" Then boot windows and take the bios of the floppy.

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2005)

.........dude i love u


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 25, 2005)

Lol, did it work for ya?

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2005)

ya


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 25, 2005)

Sweet.  

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2005)

y yes i do like chicken


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 25, 2005)

So now its chicken and not skittles?

-Dan


----------



## Flipcharmer (Oct 5, 2005)

I have a Sapphire PCI ATI 256MB Radeon video card.  I was able to install it without a hassle, however when I tried to use the TRIXX(Overclocking utility) that came with it to find out the maximum clock speed that I can use, my video graphics got corrupted.  I see streaks, marquee all over my screen.

By flashing the current bios that I have, will it help solve my current problem?


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 5, 2005)

No, a new bios shouldn't do anything for overclocking. 

-Dan


----------

